

Dropping Acid - Alex3917
http://www.nytimes.com/indexes/2008/11/09/style/t/index.html#pagewanted=0&pageName=09cecchiniw&

======
BFalkner
I like to experiment with mixing drinks, and have always been a bit frustrated
with the lack of sour ingredients. You basically have lemon/lime and bitters
which are hard to find in variety and often citrus flavored anyways. So this
should be pretty good to add variety, akin to making my own syrups and
liqueurs. Awesome!

~~~
rms
Try pure citric acid. It's the best (only?) way of adding sour without any
unnecessary flavor.

------
geuis
Nytimes can screw themselves. Try hitting the page from an iPhone and you get
a prompt to install flash. When are people going to get a clue.

~~~
hollerith
Same prompt on a desktop computer running Firefox with Flash intentionally de-
installed.

I de-install Flash because it tempts me to waste time, and even when I do not
give in to a temptation, resisting the temptation expends mental resources
(namely, executive function) I could have put to a better use.

------
kwamenum86
I thought I was reading Hacker News?

------
Reverend_Wolf
Your title was very misleading. But the information that you wrote about was
mildly informative and entertaining. Try to write about something really
interesting and intelligent.

